# Solved: Mediaserver -stay awake



## knj (Jun 18, 2005)

What is mediaserver stay awake?. I have never heard of it. Last night my battery went down 30 percent & this mediaserver was top of the battery usage list , flight mode was on. I have recharged the battery in my Samsung S4 mini (3 months old) & in 2 hours hours with 1 very short local call the phone is down to 94 percent with mediaserver showing 34 percent & Andropis OS percent. Sometimes Android Os is top of the list if the battery drains quickly.

Any advice would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## knj (Jun 18, 2005)

Got rid of it by rebooting.


----------

